# Some of my fishing videos.



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Heres a link to my youtube page https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvL8oow_NZiaBBX7RDJ_SZw 

Has some videos fishing from my banshee, gheenoe, and even a little keys trip shooting hogfish. 

I don't get a ton of time to fish being in dental school, but Ill try to keep up with it and make more videos. I like to fly fish, but none of my buddies are into it. If anyone on here is local to bradenton and into fly fishing id love to meet up and do some fishing. Get some new fly only videos. Even better if you have a skiff too and can take turns using my banshee and your skiff.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Send forum member Backwater a pm. He lives in Palmetto and lives, breaths, and probably eats his ramen noodles with 2 fly rods. Thanks for sharing the vids.


----------

